# tiard but not complaining because I am very blessed



## leakytepeetaxidermy (Apr 11, 2010)

I am kinda new here a little about me. I had a great day today It was beautiful outside. I have 5 buffalo hides that I have been working on. Got 2 almost finished to find a home for. They are so soft I dont want them to leave. I often find my self wishing I could keep all of my work. But thats what camara's and memmories are made for. I want to keep one for the winter time to use as a blanket they would be soo warm. Taxidermy & tanning is something I love to do and I am very blessed to be able to do what I love. I started doing taxidermy & tanning at the early age of just 9. My cat brought me a mole so I mounted it. Funny that after a family pet passed I wanted to bring him back to life for a boyfriend at the age of 16. Pet taxidermy is theropy to some. Only did one pet. However some may say that its freaky I looked at it differently I guess. A dog is kinda like a coyote. My boyfriend at the time didnt look at it like I did. and didnt talk to me for a while either. lol That was many years ago. I have a good bit of hides,furs and pelts now and mounts love exotics and all I am about to do my first turkey mount would also like to try fish soon. I hope to make some friends here at the preditor.


----------



## schben71 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow! Your a one in a kind girl. Its nice to see your enthusiasm.


----------



## COYOTE JOE (Feb 27, 2010)

How much for the hide


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree that it is nice to see your enthusiasm. These are good people on this site and there is not a bunch of testosterone flying around.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> These are good people on this site and *there is not a bunch of testosterone flying around*.


Speak for yourself!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah---What Chris said-------------------Welcome aboard from the Rocky Mountains tepeetaxi.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I am getting a little long in the tooth for flying testosterone. Mine just kinda saunters around. Welcome to the site.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Speak for yourself!!!


Sorry man but I saw the PINK gun you were trying to sell. And the seed packets with peace signs ?? Were they rainbow colored too! LOL
I apologize Brenda for hijacking your thread.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome do you sell the hides or do them for people? Hope you enjoy the site. Like others said there is some good people here.


----------

